# WE HAVE GOATS! MORE PICS Post in new reply!



## hermityfarmer-women (Mar 10, 2011)

And yes, all caps for exclamatory!  3 little darlings, I can't remember the exact age but are on 1 bottle a day and needing weaned soon. Have to call the dairy and get their age.  We drove about 2 hrs away to the Amaltheia Dairy and had about 80 babies to choose from.  You mean I can't take them all in my minivan?  We decided on 3 of the older doelings that were dehorned and vaccinated, Clara needs a tetanus booster but thats no biggie.  They are a mix of breeds, 2 are mostly Nubian and the other is mostly La Mancha or so they said, but breeds really don't matter to us  Anyhow we named them Tula, Clara and Dulche and each of the 3 kids got to pick one. I can't tell you how excited we are.  We also found out that if we decide to get them bred at a later date and time, we can bring them back to the dairy and pretty much for room and board we can get them bred to one of their Billy's.  Yay!  Right now their current home is in our horsetrailer, its the safest place right now while they are smaller and we are going to make a moveable panel fence so we can just move the whole trailer/fence to a new grazing/clean location.  We are working on a permanent location but I have 3 kids with the flu so needless to say that didn't happen quite in time. For their bottle tonight they had whole cows milk and had no problem with the new nipples/different milk taste.  They gobbled it right down.  Now to watch their tummy's, and hopefully the transition doesn't bother them.  I am so addicted already!  Anyhow the pics aren't the best it was getting late, sick crabby kids and trying to get things organized in between.  When things settle down I will get better pics. What age do all of you normally wean?   Left to Right in the top pic is Dulche, Tula and Clara.


----------



## Shootingstars (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah - Congratulations!  They are cute!


----------



## hermityfarmer-women (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh and I removed the hay net so nobody got tangled, it was just already in the trailer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 10, 2011)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 10, 2011)

Very cute!!!  I love that you got three very different ear styles.   

I like to go to three months before weaning, longer is ok, too.  

I know some might like hay nets, but I had one very bad experience with one early in my goat ownership.  I found one of my does with a front leg in the net, and she had twisted and twisted until the leg was strangled.  If I hadn't found her when I did, it would have been quite disastrous.  No more haynets for goats here.  Horses are different....you can hang the net at a safe height and the horse is highly unlikely to stand on his hind legs to get to the hay at the top of the net, putting his feet in the net.  (eta:  Just saw that you said you removed the haynet.....whew!)

They look very cozy and comfortable in that trailer.  It will be a perfect house for them until you are ready to build something more permanent.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 10, 2011)

ohhh they are  so cute.. Congrats on them....

I keep my babies on the bottle longer than most, some 4 or 5 months  i have alot of milk most of the time.... and it never hurts them 

You are going to have so much fun....... Congrats again!!!!!!


----------



## elevan (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations! They are very cute!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!!  They look so sweet!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh how PRECIOUS!!  LOVE the cou clairs, especially!

Congrats!


----------



## peachick (Mar 11, 2011)

Big Congratulations.  I know how excited you are...  thats how I was last year when i got my first ones...  

you will probably have a lot more by this time next year ))


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 11, 2011)

They are wonderful!  Big congrats indeed.


----------



## michelle43 (Mar 11, 2011)

Very Cute....I don't have goats, and never had.  I'm afraid to read too many posts and end up with another addiction!


----------



## peachick (Mar 11, 2011)

michelle43 said:
			
		

> Very Cute....I don't have goats, and never had.  I'm afraid to read too many posts and end up with another addiction!


it's a healthy addiction


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 11, 2011)

I love them!  Absolutly adorable.


----------



## hermityfarmer-women (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks, I love them too!  I am already beyond addicted, and so is my mom!  But this is all we can do this year as we are starting a huge vegetable garden, we have eggs for hatching arriving next week and then chicks arriving the end of march!  Yikes....but exciting.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 11, 2011)

Adorable!! I love the 3 different ears too. Of course I'm partial to the lamancha--she's a looker.


----------



## chicks & ducks (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats on your sweet babies! They're beautiful.


----------



## hermityfarmer-women (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 12, 2011)

I love to see daughters having fun with their moms!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 12, 2011)

*11th photo down: *
Look at that spacing between the middle doeling's legs!  Hopefully she will end up having an udder to perfectly match/fit!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 12, 2011)

Awww what cute babies!! Love the La Mancha's ears... very cute!

I should be picking out my show wethers tomorrow. Its driving me crazy, everyone but me has babies! Thanks for sharing your pics though, they are darling!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 12, 2011)

Dani-1995 said:
			
		

> Awww what cute babies!! Love the La Mancha's ears... very cute!
> 
> I should be picking out my show wethers tomorrow. Its driving me crazy, everyone but me has babies! Thanks for sharing your pics though, they are darling!



And you are not the only one without babies... I am still waiting on my 3 Does to kid.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 12, 2011)

love your pictures........ adorable babies..... and looks like the family is enjoying the babies as well......


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 12, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Dani-1995 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha well I hope they kid soon and problem free. I'm jut not sure I can wait to get my goats much longer.


----------

